# Bully Bone-Nanza IV



## Kala_Downs (Feb 17, 2011)

:woof:All breeds are welcome to come, but all dogs must be on a leash.:woof:

*Admission:* FREE:woof:

*Vendor Space: *FREE:woof:

*ACTIVITIES:* Food, Fun, and dogs up for adoption.

*WHY YOU SHOULD COME:* it is a great time to bring your dog to socialize with other people and OTHER DOGS!

*VENDOR SPACE IS AVAIABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS OR VENDOR SIGN UP:*email me at [email protected]

ADDRESS: 180 ZIONS VIEW ROAD, Manchester, PA, 17345

WHEN: April 10th 10am to 4pm

Hope to see you all there


----------

